

U.S. Government Shutdown - simplyinfinity
http://www.usa.gov/shutdown.shtml

======
pedalpete
I'm thinking of the drag-on effects of this shutdown on many communities.
Thankfully it isn't during the summer months when many towns surrounding the
national parks would be massively affected by the downturn in visitors
(assuming by 'closed' they mean you can't actually go in).

The things that stood out to me were that the TSA will continue to operate
WITHOUT PAY! Can they force these people to work without pay? How many of them
are now out looking for other jobs. Hopefully this is not sustainable, and the
TSA won't be able to staff themselves when the shutdown is over.

I found this bit interesting... "Research into life-threatening diseases and
other areas will stop, and new patients won’t be accepted into clinical trials
at the National Institutes of Health."

Shouldn't the drug companies be paying for these things anyway?

"NASA Mission Control will continue supporting astronauts serving on the Space
Station." \- couldn't another country easily take over this task? I'm under
the impression Americans aren't the only ones in the space station.

Note - I'm not American, these are just my thoughts on these services.

